# Dying Skyseer Requisition Money



## Falkus (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,

As I understand it; at the start of the Dying Skyseer; the players will receive another chunk of cash for requisitioning equipment. Since my group just finished The Island at the Axis of the World, and will be running a filler adventure during our next session (Shipyard Rats, from the Pathfinder Society); I'd like to give them that requisition at the start of this one; so they can settle on what items to purchase between session. Of course, the slight problem with this is that the Dying Skyseer hasn't been released yet.

So, my question is this: For the Pathfinder rules, how much money should I give them?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll let rugult_galacian know.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Rugult (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello allo!

I'm just finishing the conversion right now, but the current draft has the PCs receiving 1500gp each at the beginning of Adventure 2.  Once the party reaches 3rd level at about the halfway point of the adventure, they will receive another 2500gp each.

This is a smidge above standard PC wealth, but it should counterbalance some of the rigid treasure acquisition rules in place.

I hope this helps!

*trundles back to converting Dying Skyseer*


----------



## Falkus (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you very much! I'll go pass that along to my players


----------

